# Hip to be square



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

I've been playing 40k for almost 10 years and have wanted to play fantasy since forever but none of my friends shared my interest in mystical beasts and the beauty of a rank and file force so I never ventured into the WFB world. Now with 8th edition I can no longer contain myself. I've been really enjoying my bloodletters that I purchased to use as lesser daemons in my World Eaters army for 40k (not so much construction but they're a pleasure to paint) and this morning I clipped them off of their round bases, dug out some squares and went about gluing them down. When the next paycheck rolls in I'm planning on picking up a WFB rulebook and a Daemons of Chaos army book and possibly try to find some sort of escalation league or something at a local shop so I can begin learning the game. 

I wanted to thank everyone here in the Fantasy forums for answering the legion of threads from novices starting up as you transition to 8th edition. You've all thoroughly convinced me that it will be a worthwhile endeavor.


----------



## Farseer_Iowan (Jun 25, 2010)

I hear you man, I have been playing Warmachine/Hordes for a good year or so and decided to dust off my GW stuff. The LGS started an esculation league with 40K and I was so burnt out on SM that I got some Eldar, and I will tell you it was a breath of fresh air as I hadn't played 40K since way back in 2nd/3rd edition. Now they are going to do a Fantasy Escalation and I am letting my Orcs and Gobbo's sit on the shelf as I try my hand at the Skaven since I have always wanted to try them and with the new models and the fact they will be in the new box with the HE I also want to try... give me more options for when I go to Adepticon next year (my only Con the wife...master lets me go to lol)


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

Make sure that you wait a bit to buy your Daemons army book- it is getting updated shortly (next month, I think, as a matter-of-fact). But the new rulebook is a thing of beauty to be savored for at least that long.

Good luck!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Is the army book updates confirmed? I thought we just had to live with the faqs


----------

